# Using a tablet in Photoshop...



## Zentio (Jun 5, 2007)

Not really sure if this would go here or not but we'll find out xP

Ok, I'm having this probelm using My Tablet in Photoshop CS3.
I want it to draw based on the pressure I use on my tablet and I set the brush tool to have the controls go by Pen Pressure, but it still doesn't work. Everytime I draw it stays the same thickness no matter how light or hard I press.

Anyone have a clue what's going on? I tried to look it up on Google but I didn't really get anything that helps.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 5, 2007)

Since CS 3 is fairly new, it's always a good idea to make sure you have the latest drivers for your tablet.


----------



## Zentio (Jun 5, 2007)

Alright I updated them but it still doesn't work.
But I tried on PS 7 and it worked. So I guess I'll use that xP


----------



## Aden (Jun 5, 2007)

Wait, there's a CS3 now? *goes to look*


----------



## Darksilver (Jun 5, 2007)

With me, it always worked fine (I love CS3 <3)
The only time it does that pressure thing is when I connect the tablet while photoshop is open...>_>;


----------



## Kougar (Jun 6, 2007)

What Darksilver said... did you reinstall the latest tablet drivers, reboot, and then try CS3?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> Alright I updated them but it still doesn't work.
> But I tried on PS 7 and it worked. So I guess I'll use that xP



I don't think you read your product description very well.

Right here on the bottom of that page of that link you posted:

_Works Great With:
*Adobe PhotoShop 5.5 to CS2*

Corel Photo Paint

Lview Pro V2.85

MetaCreation Art Dabbler

Toon Boom Studio
Abode Illustrator 9 to CS2

Satori WebFX 2000 V3.02

MacroMedia Freehand

MetaCreation Painter

Animator Studio
Adobe Photo Deluxe

Roxio PhotoSuite

MacroMedia Fireworks

Cadix Signature

Corel Art Dabbler
Corel Draw

Jasc Paint Shop Pro

MetaCreation Painter

MacroMedia Flash

Creature House Expression
_


----------



## Zentio (Jun 6, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Zoltan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh I just assumed they left CS3 out cause it was made before it, and it'd just work since it was just one up from CS2 or something xP


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope, the problem is like I said if it doesn't say the latest version, 9 times out of 10 the tablet needs a driver update. Even Wacom needed to update the drivers for CS3. You can't assume otherwise due to how the programs are to work with your tablet.


----------

